# Back-up camera suggestions?



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm looking for a back-up camera to install on my truck so I don't have to get in/out of the truck 10 times when hitching the boat up. Does anybody have any recommendations? There's a lot of different kinds so it's kind of hard to decide.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

If you can find one with a light on it I'd go for it. My factory camera is no help if there is a shadow across the hitch. Or add a light on your truck using the same switch as the camera.

Jim


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

If you have a newer ford truck PM me. I have a factory headunit with nav. Bluetooth and back up camera ill sell


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

Bought this on ebay for $49.99 + $8 shipping to replace identical one that I broke the camera lense on. I have had it for about 5 years. It is a color camera. The camera is part of the license plate frame and I have it connected to the "back-up" light wiring, The receiver is wireless. works very well. I purchased the original one at Pep Boys, but they do not carry this model any more.

Regards


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

talk to Josh at Restylers in FWB....he ll hook ya up with the latest model...no bs.
i love mine...rear view mirrow ready...


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

I bought mine from advance auto for about $60. It makes hooking up a lot easier! I hooked mine up to my tail light so I can check the trailer while driving. My camera is mounted so I can see the top of the ball.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

jim t said:


> If you can find one with a light on it I'd go for it. My factory camera is no help if there is a shadow across the hitch. Or add a light on your truck using the same switch as the camera.
> 
> Jim


+1 on the light. 

If there's any shadow the back-up camera is useless.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle (Jul 12, 2008)

I use the I-Ball, got it over a year ago. Works good for hooking up the trailer, thats all I use it for. Plus I can move it to different vehicle easily if I have to, nothing to install.


----------

